# Stomach bug during 2ww- Please reply with words of wisdom



## luffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys.I'm new to FF, just joined today. Have been reading the message boards for a while now and thought I'd join in. Could anyone answer a question for me please as I've become really anxious. I started to feel really unwell last night and spent most of the night and early hours this morning on the loo. SO SORRY TO BE SO GRAPHIC. Am 1 week into the dreaded 2 ww and am concerned that if I've picked up a bug it could affect the BFP that I'm hoping for (obviously).  Any advise or words of wisdom, Good or bad?? THought I'd better mention that I've only recently got a home PC and trying to navigate my way around the site, working out where to write things etc. is a little tricky at the mo so if you're trying to get hold of me then please be patient. Thanx. xx


----------



## luffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,
anyone experienced chronic stomach upset/diarroheoah into 2ww. WIll if affect the result/damage the embryos chances. Am constantly on the loo (sorry) and really worried.
Advise greatly appreciated please.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Luffy ~ welcome to FF 

Sorry you are feeling so poorly hun...hope you are feeling a bit better now. It has been asked before about bugs and 2wws and lots of people seem to have gone on to have BFPs even when they have been really unwell during 2ww. I'll try and find some threads for you 

Meanwhile, call you clinic or GP if you are still feeling bad and hopefully they can reassure you a bit.

I'll leave the link for the 2ww Testers thread too.....you're very welcome to come and join everyone chatting there while they wait 
*
NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165241.60

Lots of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## luffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for replying Lizzy.  I feel a little better today. I e-mailed my clinic and they said that it wouldn't affect the outcome. Knowing that just calms me a bit. Thanks again.


----------

